# Zu dem Film "Härte"



## Mike32120 (31 März 2020)

Zu dem Film "Härte"

Diesen Film kann ich nur empfehlen.
Der Film gibt einblicke in das Zuhältergeschäft, 
aber auch welche Folgen die Misshandlung von Kindern hat.


----------

